# Lake hope



## seang22

Any one ever have any luck at lake hope?


----------



## Guest

I hunted at Lake Hope one time and was into birds. The only reason I haven't hunted it more is because it is a little far from me and I have lots of other places nearer to me that I like to hunt. Zaleski is gorgeous state forest and has a turkey management area within it. Its a nice big piece of property and some leg work to get out into the nooks and crannies would probably pay off. 

Definitely worth checking out. Get out before season and see what you hear.


----------



## seang22

Yea I have been on them to but the last few times it's been tough. Didn't hear a single gobble last year.


----------



## Guest

Really?! That is surprising! I am sure it receives a fair amount of pressure which can really impact them. However, if there is one thing I have learned about turkeys its that thing can really change from year to year. So, I would get out and check it as soon as possible. I have already heard a bird gobbling this year so its never to early to start. Hopefully, you will find some this year. Put your hiking boots on and get out in the middle.

If not...you have other good public land all around that area.


----------



## seang22

Thanx bro. Yea we talked to the GW last season and he said most birds went off to private in search of food.


----------



## Guest

Pressure tends to really shut down the gobbling too. If you can get out during the week...I have found that the hunting can be much better, especially late in the season.


----------



## [email protected]

I just hunted zaleski with my best friend Sean and didn't see anything but squirrels.


----------



## dsoy28

[email protected] said:


> I just hunted zaleski with my best friend Sean and didn't see anything but squirrels.


Where is it legal to hunt right now?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## [email protected]

Hunted coyote


----------



## pendragun1

hunted there several times for spring turkey. had a couple birds working over the years only to have some idiot walk in and ruin it for me. evidentially they cant find their own birds so just drive around and listen for gobblers and run in to intercept even when my truck was parked there and they know someone was hunting. havent been back in 2 years


----------

